# Installation Kali en dualboot - Partitionnement



## pingus21 (6 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essaye d'installer Kali en dualboot sur mon MacBook Pro 2018 avec touchbar. 

En passant par rEFInd, je sélectionne la clé usb Kali bootable. Je n'ai pas de soucis jusqu'au partionnement.

Je ne vois pas apparaitre apparait mon ssd, seulement ma clé usb dans la liste des disks.
Il en est de même en passant par GParted en live.

Sauriez-vous d'où peut provenir ce problème et comment le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## BlueG3 (11 Juin 2019)

oui , avoir si le disque SSD est en mode ahci


----------

